# How soon after you dye can you re-dye??



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 14, 2006)

So I dyed my hair this weekend. My original color was dark brown. I attempted to dye it mahogony brown and it came out more like orange. At least in my eyes, everyone says it is in fact mahogony brown. Anyway, I do not like it and wish to dye it back to espresso brown. I did it Saturday, how soon can I redye w/o damaging my hair too much?
Thanks lovlies!!!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 14, 2006)

You can't really do much about the damage you'll cause, although the damage will be less than peroxiding your hair (which I did twice within a week, combined with constant straigtening/blowdrying, yet my hairs actually in okay condition...). My suggestion would be to use a high quailty hair masks and leave in treatments/conditioners straight after dying and for a while afterwards... And to reduce breakage if you hair is more "sensitive" and prone to breakage, let your hair dry naturally, if you can't use a wide toothed comb to minimise further damage... HTHS!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks! Do you think I should use a permanent dye or semi-perm to go back to my orig. color which is darker then what I'm at now?
I will get some masks as well. But not using the blow dryer for me is impossible!!!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 14, 2006)

i'd use permanent colour to get it back to your natural colour, otherwise it will fade and show the mohagany. 

dying your hair with colour actually adds to the hair, so dying it often is not TOO damaging. people get into problems when they constantly bleach because bleach strips your hair.

i suggest using a professional permanent dye, they have vitamins and oils in the professional dyes that help strengthen your hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you want to be REALLY safe, give your hair between 2 and 4 weeks before redying it. but like i said, it's actually not really that damaging to dye it often so you should be fine doing it whenever you like


----------



## ruby_soho (Mar 15, 2006)

Waiting wont really save your hair because it's dead, so it's not as if it will regenerate and strengthen with time. A really good hair mask to keep your hair silky is Lush's H'Suan Wen Hua, amaaazing stuff.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks girls!!! I'm going to redye tomorrow! I hate this color! 
Thanks for all the tips, I'm going to buy a good hair mask tonight


----------



## annaleigh (Mar 15, 2006)

if you do use salon products to dye your hair darker, be sure to get 10 volume developer (instead of 20, 30 or 40). when going darker, you don't need to lift any of the color you've got now, so using 10 volume will just deposit color & do the least amt. of damage. if you want to counteract the orange tones you've got now, you can go with a brown with blue or cool tones.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 16, 2006)

It's been two months since my last dye job. It's still a little lighter then i'd like but I'm going for a dusting tonight so when I get home I'm going to dye again. Hopefully the dark brown will really take this time!!! My hair has been super soft the past few weeks so I know it's not in bad shape!!


----------

